# The excellency of faith



## MW (Jun 13, 2008)

Thomas Manton:



> John 17:20. – “Neither pray I for these alone, but for them also which shall believe on me through their word.”
> 
> It showeth the excellency of faith. Those that have an interest in Christ’s prayers are not described by their love, their obedience, or any other grace (though these are necessary in their place), but by their faith; and the godly are elsewhere called “of the household of faith.” Wherever our implantation into Christ, or participation of the privileges of his death, or our spiritual communion in the church is spoken of, the condition is faith. It is a grace that sendeth us out of ourselves to look for all in another. It is the mother of obedience. As all disobedience is by unbelief, so all obedience is by faith... Therefore, above all things let us labour after faith. Our hearts are taken up with the world, the honours and pleasures of it; these cannot make us happy, but Christian privileges will; all which are conveyed to us by faith.


----------

